# Hana Mini V3 Clone



## Mario (18/8/14)

Hi folks
Anyone using the Hana Mini V3 ?
Planning to buy it, but need your input on this device.

Peace!!


----------



## huffnpuff (18/8/14)

Mario said:


> Hi folks
> Anyone using the Hana Mini V3 ?
> Planning to buy it, but need your input on this device.
> 
> Peace!!


Love mine. What you want to know? Where you getting from coz Im looking for another


----------



## 6ghost9 (18/8/14)

I am looking to get a Hana aswell. But the full size v3


----------



## Mario (18/8/14)

Vapemob is selling it for R1300 I think


----------



## Andre (18/8/14)

Mario said:


> Vapemob is selling it for R1300 I think


That is not a Mini - see discussion here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapemob-hana-modz-dna-30-v3-mod-clone.4416/
They should correct that on their web site.


----------



## Mario (18/8/14)

Thanks @Andre u


----------



## sunneyboy (20/8/14)

Sorry for joining the thread late. 

I have been using the fasttech hana v3 mini clone for almost a month now and I have been rather happy with it. 

I have had one problem the usb port connection kept coming loose and pushing back into the housing but I have glued it in place now and havent had any more problems with it. 

-Decent battery life
-Good external finish
-Inside a little messy ( but not a problem for me ) 

All round decent affordable way to get a 30w variable wattage device.


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

sunneyboy said:


> Sorry for joining the thread late.
> 
> I have been using the fasttech hana v3 mini clone for almost a month now and I have been rather happy with it.
> 
> ...


what is the sku number of the one you have?


----------



## sunneyboy (20/8/14)

It is SKU 1754700

http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007864/1754700


----------

